# Dr Dre - 2001



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Now, having heard forgot about dre recently in a pub I was in on a night out I decided to dig through my cd collection and blow the dust off this album. What an album it is too. Anyone else enjoy it?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Classic! 

One of those albums you can listen to without skipping any tracks.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

as muchas i dont want to, i still do like it


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Its not in keeping with what I listen to day in day out but it is indeed a timeless classic.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Its not in keeping with what I listen to day in day out but it is indeed a timeless classic.


So many old names that feature on it too.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutely love it!
Ive even got 2 copys one i listen to the other is still in its wrappers for when my other one doesnt play anymore! lol!
Even though its 10years old you can still play it today and everyone who hasnt heard it before would think its a new release.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Epic album


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

"what happened to falling in love with a ****** with a bus pass???!"


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

still play it now classic:lol:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

classic , big respect to dre

a real hip hop legend

got to love this one -


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Heavy...True legend! Love it


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing album, the watcher, still dre, forgot about dre, next episode & big ego's   

Forgot the track name but about track 7 or 8, I just wanna lalalalalala you 

oh and the one right near the end, everywhere I go, all I ever seem to hear is BANG BANG, BANG BANG!!

ahh I'ma have to dig this album out now, well in the mood for it


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Got it in my CD player as we speak


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

must say i do like snoop as well this video cracks me up !


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

2001 is an album that will never grow old, love it , and most of the other artist he produces for too


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, 2001 is a classic.
I prefer his first album 'The Chronic' just a little more though! 

But his best work is producing all of Snoop's first album 'Doggystyle'. I personally think that that's production perfection!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

kh904 said:


> Yeah, 2001 is a classic.
> I prefer his first album 'The Chronic' just a little more though!
> 
> But his best work is producing all of Snoop's first album 'Doggystyle'. I personally think that that's production perfection!


totally agree with you. but i prefered 2001 to the original chronic album. every tune is a toe tapper in the 2001 album

this is my all time fave dre/snoop tune proper summer beat





fave snoop is this one


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

karl_liverpool said:


> totally agree with you. but i prefered 2001 to the original chronic album. every tune is a toe tapper in the 2001 album
> 
> this is my all time fave dre/snoop tune proper summer beat
> YouTube- Dr. Dre - 05 - The Chronic - Nuthin' But A G Thang
> ...


Yep both classics, don't forget 'let me ride' especially the extended club mix - the bass is crazy!

I got a rare copy of doggystyle with an extra track that i found in a 2nd hand cd store - £2!!!!!!!:doublesho


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

I had 'Straight Outta Compton' by NWA kickin' out last night


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Dre one of the legends that goes back to the birth of hip hop.Unlike the commercial rubbish that get produced today


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I hope the OP realises how much work he has created for me, I've got a 3hr drive tomorrow night and I am now going to have to dig this album out of my stuff that has been put up in the loft. I think I may have to pull the original stereo out of my car so I can put my good head unit in and then put the sub in the boot. Oh well at least the drive will be more enjoyable


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

pooma said:


> I hope the OP realises how much work he has created for me, I've got a 3hr drive tomorrow night and I am now going to have to dig this album out of my stuff that has been put up in the loft. I think I may have to pull the original stereo out of my car so I can put my good head unit in and then put the sub in the boot. Oh well at least the drive will be more enjoyable


Lol, hope you got it dug out already sir.

Just back to this thread, I'd given one of the boys I work with my keys to shift my car so a fuel tanker could get in. Forgot I had left 2001 on full blast from the drive in, He came back in smiling, and simply said "fantastic, can't beat dr dre". Although the GF doesn't appreciate some of the songs....


----------



## StewartyBoy (May 12, 2008)

Dr Dre is amazing. If your into Hip Hop with a bit of chillout mixed in, download or buy

Dj Shadow - Entroducing

Great for a loooong drive.


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Best Hip Hop album ever. Dr. Dre is right up there with Run DMC, Grandmaster Flash, Tupac when it comes to Hip Hop.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Definitely in my Top 5 albums of all time!

Can't beat the combo of Dre and Eminem.


----------

